# [Verkaufe] Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception Spiel komplett neu und eingeschweiß



## Amiga500 (8. Dezember 2011)

*[Verkaufe] Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception Spiel komplett neu und eingeschweiß*

Verkaufe für PS3 ein Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception Spiel komplett neu und Original eingeschweißt für 40 Euro
Bei Interesse hier melden.
Porto ist im Preis drinne


----------



## KaBeLpEiTsChE (2. Januar 2012)

Hi. Ist das Spiel noch zu haben?


----------

